# Tried and true tube sets for 3/8 steel?



## Fightinggoat (Nov 19, 2013)

Got some 1840 and some 2042 coming to me that I have never used before and I want some advice on the best setup and length to shoot 3/8 steel with.

I know I could cut a bunch of different setups to find which works best, but don't want to waste what I don't have to when others have already figured out what works and what doesn't.

I have a 30 inch draw and want to powerfully shoot 3/8 steel with maybe some 7/16 steel as well, trying to avoid band slap that I have gotten with heavier tubes in the past.

So, what have you guys used that worked well for those tube sizes?
Looped, pseudo taper, length?

Any info will be helpful and appreciated.
Looking forward to trying Chinese tubes for the first time.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

6.5 inch looped tubes is perfect for 30 inch draw either one 2040 or 1842. That's just my opinion.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> 6.5 inch looped tubes is perfect for 30 inch draw either one 2040 or 1842. That's just my opinion.


Yep! What he said. Start with a 14 inch length(metric is 4.2 km, I think :hmm: ) and make your loop. Also, it will last a very long time, too!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

LVO said:


> S.S. sLinGeR said:
> 
> 
> > 6.5 inch looped tubes is perfect for 30 inch draw either one 2040 or 1842. That's just my opinion.
> ...


4.2 km may be a bit long.  For a 30 inch draw, I would cut the 2040 to 13.5 inches (34.3 cm) and loop them. These tubes really work best when stretched to near maximum. With 3/8 steel, either 2040 or 1842 will be almost equal in power, but 2030 will be an easier draw.


----------



## Fightinggoat (Nov 19, 2013)

Great info guys, now I have a solid starting point. 
What kind of FPS can I expect out of your setup with my draw Henry?


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm staying out of this part. My metric times tables are out of whack.


----------



## Fightinggoat (Nov 19, 2013)

Got my Chinese tubes today, followed Henry's suggestion as to length, ended up with about 5 7/8 inches of looped 2040, harder to pull than I imagined, haven't shot it yet, feels kinda short, stacks pretty bad at full draw, maybe I will try 6 1/2 on my next set.

Still curious as to the expected FPS, of this setup with 30inch draw and 3/8 steel ammo.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Look in the pinned conversation with the Chinese tubes. Pretty sure Henry has all that info


----------



## Fightinggoat (Nov 19, 2013)

LVO said:


> Look in the pinned conversation with the Chinese tubes. Pretty sure Henry has all that info


I am sure it's there somewhere, but that thread is 15 pages long, lol, I have already read it twice, hard to sift through that much info without getting a brain cramp.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Very true about the brain cramp! But it is in there! Not sure about the 30 inch draw part, though. But I'm pretty sure 34 to 36 will get you about 280fps if I remember correctly.


----------



## Fightinggoat (Nov 19, 2013)

LVO said:


> Very true about the brain cramp! But it is in there! Not sure about the 30 inch draw part, though. But I'm pretty sure 34 to 36 will get you about 280fps if I remember correctly.


It's too short for me to draw past 30 inches, will have to make a longer set to draw further and see what that does. I really need a chrony.


----------

